# IBM Thinkpad T30: Wireless adapter recognized as network controller...need driver



## AnnaLP (Aug 29, 2004)

I recently had to reinstall Windows XP on my IBM Thinkpad T30 and everything works fine except the WIRELESS ADAPTER is being read as a NETWORK CONTROLLER and a driver cannot be found for it. The device manager shows no driver installed no matter what I do and the new hardware wizard can't find anything either. I can use the internet when it is directly connected with the ethernet cable but the wireless capabilities are non-existant. Ihave gone to the ibm and lenovo websites and downloaded what seems like a million drivers that did not work and I am at a loss. Does anyone know how to solve this problem? I would really appreciate any help with this problem because I need the wireless access for school.  

Thanks alot!


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

AnnaLP said:


> I recently had to reinstall Windows XP on my IBM Thinkpad T30 and everything works fine except the WIRELESS ADAPTER is being read as a NETWORK CONTROLLER and a driver cannot be found for it. The device manager shows no driver installed no matter what I do and the new hardware wizard can't find anything either. I can use the internet when it is directly connected with the ethernet cable but the wireless capabilities are non-existant. Ihave gone to the ibm and lenovo websites and downloaded what seems like a million drivers that did not work and I am at a loss. Does anyone know how to solve this problem? I would really appreciate any help with this problem because I need the wireless access for school.
> 
> Thanks alot!


download www.belarc.com and install/run on your computer. It will give you the information of everything on your computer. Then you can find the drive necessary for the 
network controller. If you can't find it on IBM.com you might try www.driverguide.com.. it is free, but you must register to download anything.
Good luck.
vicks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you install the chipset drivers first?


----------



## AnnaLP (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info on belarc, I'm trying that right now. As for the chipsets, I was unsure of which one to install. I have tried installing a few different ones but none of them make a difference. Maybe if the belarc software lets me know what I need I can download the chipset drivers as well.

Thanks, I'll let you know!


----------



## AnnaLP (Aug 29, 2004)

Okay, according to the intel chipset detection utility I have installed the 845 MP/MZ chipset so I don't think that's the problem. The belarc utility told me that my I/O is Intel 82801CAM Controller (ICH3-M). I've been searching for a driver for it but can't seem to find one, not even from the Intel website. Driverguide had some sort of Intel 82801CAM driver but it said USB and I would have to pay for it so I'm not sure if that's what I need since it's not a USB port that's causing problems. Any advice or links to find that driver would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks so much!


----------

